# Devilman Crybaby



## luffy (Feb 6, 2019)

Spoilers in spoilers please!

Not gonna lie this whole thing has thrown me for a loop.  Was not expecting any of it. lol



Spoiler



I have never seen so much violence and sex in the first episode of an anime before lmao.  I'm continuing to watch it (on ep. 4) and it's growing on me, but it's kinda like... I don't hate it, but I don't love it.  I'm just watching it 'cause it's there.



Anyone else watching it?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 6, 2019)

I watched it... didn't really care for it.

The pacing was terrible and the motivation of the characters is really dumb if you stop and think about it at all.

The soundtrack was kinda kick-ass though so its not all bad. <:


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 7, 2019)

i was tore if i should watch this show...maybe i shouldn't. any alternatives?


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 7, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Finally someone thinking the same way.
> Every  time I say that Devilman is overrated everyone calls me a stupid marginal who doesn’t understand the essence of this masterpiece.


It should be kept in mind though that Devilman basically established a lion share of seinen anime tropes and influenced a crapton of people back in the day - so, any adaptations of it will naturally feel simplistic and bland in comparison to modern stuff due to said modern stuff being built on Devilman's presets. Crappy storytelling aside, visual composition and directing in "Crybaby" are still stellar for anime though - a lot of stuff that runs circles around cookie-cutter shounen titles.


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 7, 2019)

I loved it, so much so that I watched all episodes in a single session. The ending left a really bitter taste in my mouth... But looking back at it it's legitimate


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 7, 2019)

I loved it, was my big thing for a while. Probably in part because the guy I was dating at the time and I looked so much like Akira and Ryo. 

And really, this shit was peak comedy when I was 16(spoilers for ep 1)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

I saw it advertised but I haven't watched it. People's reviews here suggest I may have dodged a bullet. x3


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 9, 2019)

I saw it. The beginning had extreme promise. The music was amazing. I thought overall it wasn't a bad series. Indeed it wasn't great or fantabulous, it is something that is interesting.



Spoiler: Brief description of the show



If you like over-the-top violence and random nudity, then this is the show for you to "cool but why" at =D





Spoiler: Devilman Crybaby Thoughts



Ryo has a bizarre backstory that is hard to follow sometimes. The twist ending got me thinking... 

This was just a bunch of weirdness and randomness that tried to tell a story about what I thought was in a certain religious book (Which I will not get into for various reasons). Only to have it much more about violence and sex.

Music was great (Especially the intro) but the story-line lacked substance throughout.



Devilman Crybaby to me is... Something to watch. I would keep looking though


----------



## TazTopaz (Feb 9, 2019)

I enjoyed the aesthetics and the visuals of the show a lot, and when I looked more into the lore of Devilman it made a little more sense, especially that ending. Like mentioned by GarthTheWereWolf the pacing wasn't good. Despite that I still adore it though.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 13, 2019)

I've watched it but I didn't like it that much, they rushed through a lot of stuff and the amount of screen time for some characters was laughable (if they didn't get removed or replaced that is)

The artstyle is pretty good but that's due to Masaaki Yasua.

If you watch Crybaby through the end and liked it you should try the OVA, believe it or not it has more gore and violence thanks to it being released directly in VHS/DVD.



Spoiler: My thoughts on Crybaby's ending 



I really hated the way Crybaby ended though, it had a similar ending to other versions of Devilman but it kinda failed to point out the hypocrisy of Satan and him/her realizing that he/her was doing the same things God did to demons. I guess that could be just me though, did anyone else feel the same way about it?


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 13, 2019)

I acidentally saw my little bro’s search history,he was watching it (he’s only 11). I sat down and watched the show myself and I’m honestly horrified (it’s my type of anime but my little bro should not of watched it). There is some pretty brutal and confusing sh*t in that series. From the orgies to rape, to people being ripped limb from limb.....how the hell did he find this anime man? 

I noticed there was some gay hints in it too. I’ve always had a feeling my little bro might be gay (which is okay) but why did he have to watch this as his first gay anime? Devilman Crybaby is awesome but my god how did he watch it with parental controls? He went from Pokémon to this abomination XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't think Devilman is overrated, It's just the people who rave about is are casual animu fans who have no taste what so ever.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The artstyle is pretty good but that's due to Masaaki Yasua.


To be honest, this is the main reason I will probably watch this. For some reason, the story reminds me of Kemonozume.


----------



## luffy (Feb 17, 2019)

so I finished it and honestly cool concept but wtf
they botched it lol


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

In my opinion Devilman Cry-Baby was horribly packaged in the fact that it also ripped off other chapters of Devilman in the wrong order and it was rushed. Seriously it was very rushed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> In my opinion Devilman Cry-Baby was horribly packaged in the fact that it also ripped off other chapters of Devilman in the wrong order and it was rushed. Seriously it was very rushed.


How can you rip off your own series?


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Actually it wasn't their own series as a different company came in and try to make a new series based off of everything that happened in the late 1970s because if you actually look back at what Devilman represents you could see that they already did The killing scenes already in the forms of movies but now they're trying to do in their own version. Trust me this is not the first time I watch Devilman and if you have watched as much as I have then you know why I hate Devilman Cry-Baby.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Seriously the Netflix version get stomped out by the old school version. the 70s was magic for Devilman and they are aware Devilman reign supreme but with the Netflix version it was just so quick and so rushed that you could see that they try to copy what happened in the original anime but try to mix it with pop culture which didn't look appealing at all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> Seriously the Netflix version get stomped out by the old school version. the 70s was magic for Devilman and they are aware Devilman reign supreme but with the Netflix version it was just so quick and so rushed that you could see that they try to copy what happened in the original anime but try to mix it with pop culture which didn't look appealing at all.


Toei does not own Devilman, Go Nagai does. Which is hilarious because the Toei one is goes out of it's way and changes everything. Crybaby is an adaptation to Go Nagai's manga.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

yeah I understand that but when it goes from the fact that the way that they did it with the movie in the way that they did it with the anime it just didn't look right because if they did it the way that they did it in the manga first then there wouldn't be any problems but the way that they did it with that type of art style it was very ugly and very disgusting and I'm not talking about the door I'm talking about the way that it was animated. Think about the art style and think about the way that it was done.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> yeah I understand that but when it goes from the fact that the way that they did it with the movie in the way that they did it with the anime it just didn't look right because if they did it the way that they did it in the manga first then there wouldn't be any problems but the way that they did it with that type of art style it was very ugly and very disgusting and I'm not talking about the door I'm talking about the way that it was animated. Think about the art style and think about the way that it was done.


Go Nagai's and Toei's art designs too outdated for an American audience to enjoy and it could netfix's shitty budget.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't think that that's the case because literally anyone who talks about Devilman they think of those old school 70s movies as the outdated this is not the problem what is the problem is the fact that the Netflix version made the old school versions of Devilman look like godhood. Because seriously what if they did the same thing with Spawn from HBO? or if they did the same thing with Dragon Ball Z or they did the same thing with any other show that has a following behind? Everybody would be pissed because Netflix small budget is terrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> I don't think that that's the case because literally anyone who talks about Devilman they think of those old school 70s movies as the outdated this is not the problem what is the problem is the fact that the Netflix version made the old school versions of Devilman look like godhood. Because seriously what if they did the same thing with Spawn from HBO? or if they did the same thing with Dragon Ball Z or they did the same thing with any other show that has a following behind? Everybody would be pissed because Netflix small budget is terrible.


What 70's movie? The only 70's movie is Mazinger Z vs. Devilman, A crossover.


----------



## Troj (Feb 17, 2019)

The art style was interesting, the underlying ideas were intriguing and relevant, execution was definitely uneven, the characterization was awkward and melodramatic, and that club scene was, um, hot.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm talking about the Amon one


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> I'm talking about the Amon one


Yeah, That's not the Toei one.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

This one is literally the most badass one and when it comes to Devilman crybaby it is not even in the top 10 versions of Devilman. Even cutie honey is on this list just because of the crossover.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2019)

Amon is a re-imagining of the last chapters of the original manga, Which again, It's is own thing.


----------

